
Principles for success in life and work - gibsonf1
https://www.principles.com/
======
gibsonf1
Great wisdom on life and business in general from the most successful hedge
fund entrepreneur.

The 30 minute video is essentialized and excellent:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9XGUpQZY38](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9XGUpQZY38)

The actual principles collected over 4 decades:
[https://inside.bwater.com/publications/principles_excerpt](https://inside.bwater.com/publications/principles_excerpt)

